# New betta tank - Marina Style 5



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

I finally decided to give in and buy my self a new Betta. It really helps me relax and eventually I'll give that tank to my son when he's old enough.

Betta is coming in tomorrow around noon (yea yea, I know, not cycled, blah blah blah, I trust my importer/breeder on that one sorry guys) so I kick started it today. 

So far I am not disappointed of the tank, especially for the price

It's not the most pretty lid however, and the stock light is really, really cheap (I recommend buying an upgrade bulb in the same shipment! a 25w would be the basic)

The filter is amazingly not noisy, which was a big surprise for me and the low flow it creates is perfect for Bettas, Shrimps or frys (especially with the protective aquarium sponge around the intake)

Pros 
- Price is super cheap for what you get
- The filter is amazingly silent
- Strainer sponge is perfect for long finned fish or frys
- Low low making it ideal for many aquarium inhabitants
- The hood, even though ugly, is well ventilated so it wont become too hot when upgrading bulb.
- Comes with almost everything, add gravel, decorations/plants (heater if needed)
- Cycle and Aquaplus included, as well as fish food

Cons
- Light bulb! Seriously guys! 
- Hood could have been more stylish.
- Bulky hood makes it hard to clean gravel and trim plants (if needed)

Unknown - Not too sure yet about the filtration cartridge, they go easy, but I'm curious with time (even following the recommended 2-4 weeks replacement) if the foam wont detach it self and ''pollute'' the water.

As for me, I am going to change the light ASAP (like.. this weekend if I find one in stores, or order LED and a hood)

Pictures WIP to come!


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

The pics! 
I added a plant because, meh, it was already going in the garbage bin anyhow since the bigger tank has too much  why not
and the skull is most likely be temporary since...well yea, I usually try to go for a more natural look  Beside, the shrimps will need a hiding spot!


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

temp light upgrade, using a cheap IKEA bulb, already better.

Will order LEDs and other electronic things to build our own lights


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I have the same tank and like you love the filter but feel "meh" about the light setup. I changed out the provided bulb with a 15 watt CFL daylight bulb since I have a planted tank but the edges of the tank still don't get much light. I can't wait to see what you do with your tank!


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

Yea, so far the IKEA temp fix will be alright, but it will be planted like crazy as well once the weather is warm enough to get plants shipped 
Thats why me and my bf (who's a trained electrician) will build our own set up, so far we're thinking 2 fixtures or one strip, between 6000-7000lm. Now I need to figure out the rest for the plants before we build it, i'm still new in the planted tank hobby

I'll go get a couple of Marimo later as well (since for me, one tank has to have marimos! Don't know if it's the zen part of it or the amazing job they do for helping with algae/filtration help, but I love them )

I'll wait for the shrimps though and might try to order some online (will test with ghosts I already have to know if he's going to be alright with them hehe)


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

I think he'll fit in perfectly!


----------

